# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  تنظیمات پرینتر

## MKhrmat

با سلام - من میخواستم در برنامه تنظیمات پرینتر ویندوز را تغییر دهم آیا این امکان وجود دارد
مثل:اینکه پرینتر در حالت Portrait یا Landscape باشد و ...
با تشکر از همکاری و کمک شما.

----------


## m_vb1386

با اين برنامه خودم كار نكردم ولي چون قبلا ديده بودم گفتم شايد كارتون رو راه بندازه قبلش كريستال 9 رو نصب كنيد

----------


## aminkk

با استفاده از متدهای مختلف شی printer میشه.

----------


## hamidghasemi

سلام 
        دوستان تكنيكي وجود دارد كه default printer رو عوض كنيد اين كار اگر بصورت خيلي زياد باشه دردسر سازه . در activereaport با استفاده از printer.printername مي توانيم در لحظه پرينت ، نام پرينتر رو عوض كنيم .  اين دستور در كريستال ريپورت كارنمي كنه ومن شديداً به اين تكنيك نياز دارم . كسي مي تونه به من در اين خصوص كمك كنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamidghasemi

كسي از دوستان نيست كه در اين خصوص كار كرده باشه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!! :متعجب:

----------


## hamidghasemi

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :قهقهه:  :متفکر:

----------


## hamidghasemi

سلام كسي از كاربران محترم نيست كه به كريستال ريپورت مسلط باشه ؟

----------


## m_vb1386

تو همون برنامه كه گذاشتم دكمه printer setup method رو بزنيد و پرينتر مورد نظرتون رو انتخاب كنيد

----------


## rouzbeh_ziafati

من می خوام تعداد دفعاتی که از گزارش پرینت میگیرم رو ثبت کنم . 
چطور میشه این کار رو کرد ؟

----------

